# My 2 poodles



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

This is Bonny vom Extertal, or Aris as we call him








He is a harlequin miniatur Poodle.
Aris will be 4 years in November, wow time is just running away.

And this is his girlfriend Charline








She loves water LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgoeus, thank you for sharing your pictures with us,,,, beautiful,


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are both gorgeous but i love the harlequin hes so unusual


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol great pictures.don't they look so different when they are wet*


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive never seen a poodle that isnt a solid colour..very proud he looks


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Ive never seen a poodle that isnt a solid colour..very proud he looks


*they are also called party poodles..*


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Party Poodles....cool!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *they are also called party poodles..*


i like parti colour poodles,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i like parti colour poodles,


*want one like my pink one?:ihih:*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *want one like my pink one?:ihih:*


hahaha a more of a purple to go wiv me feet,


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

they are lovely 

Ive only seen one other poodle which was two colours.He was black with white legs and chest,he was beautiful 

Mel


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

they are lovley!! my aunt had a black and apricot standard harli, i would love a harli my self


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww little oodles poodles :thumbsup: thanks for sharing your pictures :001_smile:


----------

